# Tras instalar spectacle Printscreen inicia firefox -solucion

## cameta

Tras la instalación  de spectacle la tecla imprimir pantalla inicia firefox  en el dominio ksnapshot.com en lugar de ejecutar spectacle para capturar la pantalla.

----------

## cameta

Solucionado:

He tenido que configurar a mano Shorcuts and Gestures- Custom Shorcuts y en Print Screen cambiar ksnapshot por spectacle.

----------

